# Reittier-Guide!



## Pusillin (8. Februar 2009)

Hi ich habe mal eine Guide für euch zusammengestellt.
(auch wegen den ganzen "Wie bekomme ich 100 Mounts"-Treads.)
Hat sehr viel Arbeit gemacht, also bitte keine Flames.
Bei den Preisen ist der Rufrabatt von 10% schon einberechnet!
Bei Verbesserungen oder Ergänzungen bitte private Nachricht schreiben!
Leider sind hier nur Allianz-zugängliche Reittiere vermerkt, jedoch gibt es fast überall ein passendes Horde-Gegenstück
Leider ist sie noch nicht ganz fertig, aber der rest kommt noch!




	Fraktionsreittiere (Rar/Episch) (9/90G)
        -------------------------------------------------------------

	Zügel des gestreiften Nachtsäblers
	Zügel des gefleckten Frostsäblers
	Zügel des gestreiften Frostsäblers
        Zügel des gestreiften Dämmersäblers
        _
	Zügel des schnellen Frostsäblers
	Zügel des schnellen Schattensäblers
	Zügel des schnellen Sturmsäblers    
6

	Lila Elekk
	Grauer Elekk
	Brauner Elekk
        _
	Großer blauer Elekk
	Großer grüner Elekk
	Großer lila Elekk
6

	Blauer Roboschreiter
	Roter Roboschreiter
	Unlackierter Roboschreiter
	Grüner Roboschreiter
        _
	Schneller gelber Roboschreiter
	Schneller grüner Roboschreiter
	Schneller weißer Roboschreiter
7

        Grauer Widder
        Weißer Widder
	Brauner Widder
        _
	Schneller brauner Widder
	Schneller grauer Widder
	Schneller weißer Widder
6

	Zaumzeug eines braunen Pferdes
	Zaumzeug einer kastanienbraunen Stute
	Zaumzeug eines Schecken
        -
	Schneller Palomino
        Schnelles weißes Ross
	Schnelles braunes Ross
6

Gesamt:
31 Reitiere
1.494 G Kosten




        Rufreittiere/Käufliche Reittiere
        ------------------------------------------------------------

        Wintersäblerausbildung:
	Zügel des Winterquellfrostsäblers 90G 
1

        Kurenai:
	Zügel des braunen Kriegstalbuks
	Zügel des kobaltblauen Kriegstalbuks
	Zügel des silbernen Kriegstalbuks
	Zügel des weißen Kriegstalbuks          90G
        _
	Zügel des weißen Reittalbuks
	Zügel des braunen Reittalbuks
	Zügel des kobaltblauen Reittalbuks
	Zügel des silbernen Reittalbuks         63G
8


        Himmelswache der Sha'tari:
        Grüner Reitnetherrochen
        Silberner Reitnetherrochen
        Roter Reitnetherrochen
        Lila Reitnetherrochen
        Blauer Reitnetherrochen                 180G
5


        Netherschwingen:
        Zügel des azurblauen Drachen der Netherschwingen
	Zügel des kobaltblauen Drachen der Netherschwingen
	Zügel des lila Drachen der Netherschwingen
	Zügel des onyxfarbenen Drachen der Netherschwingen
	Zügel des violetten Drachen der Netherschwingen
	Zügel des viridiangrünen Drachen der Netherschwingen     180G
6


        Die Söhne Hodirs:
        Zügel des Eismammuts                    900G
        Zügel des großen Eismammuts            9000G
2


        Der Wyrmruhpakt:
        Zügel des Rotdrachen                   1800G
1


        Expedition des Cenarius:
	Cenarischer Kriegshippogryph           1800G
1       

        Kirin Tor (keine Ruf notwendig, Händler: Mei Francis --- Preis bei: Neutral):
	Gepanzerter Schneegreif                                1800G
	Zügel des gepanzerten Braunbären                 750G
	Zügel des Tundramammuts des Reisenden       20000G
	Zügel des Wollmammuts                                 200 Embleme des Heldentums
4 


        Tausendwinter (kein Ruf möglich, Händler: Ritter Dameron):
	Zügel des schwarzen Kriegsmammuts       300 Splitter eines Steinbewahrers
1


        Flugreittiere (normal käuflich, kein Ruf möglich, Händler: Brunn Flammenbart):
        Goldener Greif   
	Schwarzer Greif
	Weißer Greif                            100G
        _
	Schneller blauer Greif
	Schneller grüner Greif
	Schneller purpurfarbener Greif
	Schneller roter Greif                   200G
7


        Argentumturnierreittiere (Im Silberbundpavillion bei den Rüstmeistern erhältlich):
        Landreittiere:
        Darnassischer Nachsäbler
        Schneller Mondsäbler
        Widder aus Eisenschmiede
        Schneller violetter Widder
        Elekk aus der Exodar
        Großer roter Elekk
        Ross aus Sturmwind
        Schnelles graues Ross
        Mechanoschreiter aus Gnomeregan
        Turboschreiter                                  (Reittiere die einen Stadtnamen enthalten kosten je 500g und 5 Siegel des Champions, die anderen je 100 Siegel)
        _
        Argentumschlachtross
        Argentumstürmer                               100 Siegel des Champions
12

        Flugreittiere:
        Argentumhippogryph                           250 Siegel des Champions
        Hippogryph des Silberbundes               150 Siegel des Champions
2




Gesamt:
36 + (14) Reittiere
39.832 G + (2500 G + 1125 Siegel des Champions) Kosten




        Berufreittiere
        -------------------------------------------------------------------

        Ingenieurskunst:
        Steuerung für eine Flugmaschine                          (Skill 350)
        Steuerung für eine turbogetriebene Flugmaschine  (Skill 375)
        Chopper des Robogenieurs                                  (Für Jeden benutzbar, herstellbar ab Skill 450)
3

        Schneiderei:
        Fliegender Teppich                                              (Skill 410)
	Großartiger fliegender Teppich                             (Skill 425)
2 

Gesamt:
5 Reittiere
?%t Kosten




        Drop-Reittiere (Landreittiere)
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

        Ahn'Qiraj (zufällige Dropchance):
        Roter Qirajiresonanzkristall (am seltensten)
	Blauer Qirajiresonanzkristall
	Gelber Qirajiresonanzkristall
	Grüner Qirajiresonanzkristall
4


        Zul'Gurub:
        Schneller Razzashiraptor     (0,7% bei Blutfürst Mandokir)
	Schneller zulianischer Tiger (0,6% bei Hohepriester Thekal)
2


        Stratholme:
        Zügel des Todesstreitrosses  (0,5% bei Baron Totenschwur)
1


        Das Scharlachrote Kloster (Der kopflose Reiter):
        Die Zügel des Reiters        (unzuverlässige Prozent-Angabe)
1


        Schwarzfelstiefen (Coren Düsterbräu):
        Großer Braufestkodo          
        Schneller Braufestwidder     (unzuverlässige Prozentangaben)
2 


        Sethekkhallen (heroisch):
	Zügel des Rabenfürsten       (0,9% bei Anzu der Rabengott)
1


        Karazhan: 
	Zügel des feurigen Schlachtrosses (0,8% bei Attumen der Jäger)
1


        Terasse der Magister (heroisch):
	Schneller weißer Falkenschreiter  (1,9% bei Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer)
1


        Archavons Kammer:
        Zügel des großen schwarzen Kriegsmammuts  (0,1% bei Archavon der Steinvater (heroisch und normal))
1


        Enthalten in - Drop: 
        Zügel des weißen Eisbären    (1% in Hyldnirbeute, Questbelohnung in den Sturmgipfeln)
1

Gesamt:
15 Reittiere
Viel Zeit (=Gold) Kosten



        Drop-Reittiere (Flugreittiere)
        ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

        NPC-Drop:
        Zügel des zeitverlorenen Protodrachen   (100% von Zeitverlorener Protodrache)
	Zügel des blauen Protodrachen              (0,2% von Skadi der Skrupellose - Turm Utugarde)
	Zügel des Bronzedrachen                      (Ewiger Verderber - Das Ausmerzen von Stratholme (heroisch, bei erfolgreichem     
                                                                    Time-Run))
	Zügel des schwarzen Drachen                (bei Sartharion - Obsidiansanktum (normal, wenn man ihn mit 3 Drachen schafft))
	Zügel des Zwielichtdrachen                    (bei Sartharion - Obsidiansanktum (heroisch, wenn man ihn mit 3 Drachen schafft))
   	Al'ars Asche                                         (1,9% bei Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer - Festung der Stürme)
        Mimirons Kopf                                      (bei Yogg-Saron, nachdem man ihm im Hardmode besiegte)
7


        Enthaten in - Drop:
	Zügel des grünen Protodrachen         (1,9% in Zerbrochene Eierschale)
        Zügel des Blaudrachen                     (0,3% in Alextraszas Geschenk)
        Zügel des Azurdrachen                     (0,2% in Alextraszas Geschenk)
3

Gesamt:
10 Reittiere
Viel Zeit (=Gold) Kosten




Insgesamt bis jetzt:
95 Reittiere
41.326 G Kosten + Viel Zeitaufwand - Geld durch Trash-Drops + 200 Embleme des Heldentums + 300 Splitter eines Steinbewahrers

                                                                                                                                               Pusillin (buffed-Name), 7.1.2009





________________________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________

wenn ihr jetzt denkt, viele reittiere bekomme ich nie, sage ich: ja, das stimmt!
aber es kommen noch mehr (erfolge, events, tcg-loots, pvp-reittiere) dazu, und außerdem empfehle ich:
lasst alle reittiere über 2k gold weg! drop mounts unter 0,5% (in classics) und 1% (in aktuellem) ebenfalls ignorieren!


diese guide bitte nicht kopieren und als eure ausgeben, sie ist extra nochmal überprüft worden und ich habe alles bis auf die 

namen der reittiere (und 1/2 npc namen) selbst abgetippt!




so das reicht erstmal, der rest kommt per edit dazu!


----------



## Pusillin (8. Februar 2009)

Aufgrund von Neuhinzufügungen stimmen die Zahlen teilweise nicht mehr.

Neuhinzufügungen:
Zügel des gestreiften Dämmersäblers
Mimirons Kopf


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2009)

*ins guide forum schieb*


----------



## Earthhorn (8. Februar 2009)

echt nice! und thx, obwohl ich hordler bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (8. Februar 2009)

Du hast da einen Fehler mitdrinnen der Blaue Protodrache von Skadi kann immer droppen du musst dne Time Run nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben. Hat aber eien sehr niedrige Drop Rate.


----------



## NetzaFetza (8. Februar 2009)

Zügel des Blaudrachen (0,3% in Alextraszas Geschenk)
Zügel des Azurdrachen (0,2% in Alextraszas Geschenk)



woher bekommt man die geschenke?!


waren des die von malygos?


----------



## Megamage (8. Februar 2009)

Ja, das waren die Mounts von Malygos.

Und noch ein Fehler, der Zwielichtdrache droppt IMMER wenn man Sart +3 Drakes macht!


----------



## IwanNI (15. Februar 2009)

Noch ne kleine Korrektur: 

Du nennst das Mammunt in Dalaran für 200 Marken und das Mammut in Tausendwinter für 300 Marken; nennst als Gesamt-Summe nur 300 Marken (anstatt 500).

Ansonsten toller Guide und sehr informativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (15. Februar 2009)

200embleme des heldentums und 300steinsplitter werden also getrennt gesehen^^ netter guide

edit: was mir auffällt die pvp reittiere fehlen zb widder der sturmlanzen (kp wie der richtig heißt auf jedenfall der von av) und die 4-5 mounts für je 30marken der alten bgs

wären also 102 reittiere ^^


----------



## Skullbreak (16. Februar 2009)

Echt nice der Guide.

Nur eine Anmerkung noch. Im Hafen von Menithil bekommt man auch ein Reittier. Ein Pferd. Rappe genannt.
Zu kaufen bei dem Typ am Stall.

LG


----------



## Zoobesitzer (16. Februar 2009)

Ab 50 Reittieren gibts als Bonus noch den Albinodrachen per Post für das Achievement Vorreiter der Kavallerie. 
Weiteres Postmount ist der schwarze Kriegsbär, den man für das Töten aller gegnerischen Fraktionsbosse bekommt.


----------



## Pusillin (17. Februar 2009)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine Korrektur:
> 
> Du nennst das Mammunt in Dalaran für 200 Marken und das Mammut in Tausendwinter für 300 Marken; nennst als Gesamt-Summe nur 300 Marken (anstatt 500).
> 
> ...



danke erstmal euch allen,
aber die marken sind leider verschieden, und glaube habe das auch unten angegeben!
in der zwischensumme allerdings ist davon nichts erwähnt, da hast du recht


----------



## Pusillin (17. Februar 2009)

NightCreat schrieb:


> 200embleme des heldentums und 300steinsplitter werden also getrennt gesehen^^ netter guide
> 
> edit: was mir auffällt die pvp reittiere fehlen zb widder der sturmlanzen (kp wie der richtig heißt auf jedenfall der von av) und die 4-5 mounts für je 30marken der alten bgs
> 
> wären also 102 reittiere ^^



jaja kommen noch mehrere reittiere^^
steht aber unter der guide was noch so kommt grob erwähnt


----------



## Tinuphyl (18. Februar 2009)

Zügel des zeitverlorenen Protodrachen (100% von Zeitverlorener Protodrache) <- ist generft auf 50% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (18. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Zügel des blauen Protodrachen              (Skadi der Skrupellose - Turm Utugarde (heroisch, bei erfolgreichem Time-Run sicher, sonst mit viel Glück))



Kann mir bitte jemand den time run für Skadi erklären - höre ich zum ersten mal.


----------



## SilenceKeeper (18. Februar 2009)

Schau dir ma die Achievements an, da gibt es eins Besiegt Skadi in unter 3 Minuten (Timerun)


----------



## Kirimaus (18. Februar 2009)

ich weiß nicht ob es das auch bei der Ally gibt, aber mir ist
letztens aufgefallen das man in dem PvP Dörfchen in mitten
von Nagrand für die PvP Marken die es dort gibt 

Zügel des schwarzen Kriegstalbuks 
Zügel des schwarzen Reittalbuks

zu kaufen sind.

Und ich glaube den Alterac Widder sowie die schwarzen PvP Tiere
sind auch nicht in deiner Liste womit man schon über 100 währe.


----------



## Honkhorni (18. Februar 2009)

amani bär vergessen!!^^

ok den kann man zwar nimmer holn aber egal =D

zum ernsthaften:

Sehr schön aufgelistet die Mounts, leider nur Allianz.
Wenn du den Post "perfektionieren" willst, solltest noch die Kartenspielmounts (Spektraltiger, Schildkröte,...) und den ganzen Kram hinzufügen.
So unter nem Abteil "Mounts vom TCG" oder so.


----------



## lucifermaycry (18. Februar 2009)

Trotz der Detailfehler n1 guide. Gute Arbeit.


----------



## Grinsedrache (19. Februar 2009)

den Schwarzen Kriegsbären vermisse ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zeit : ca 1-2h
Kosten : ein paar Nerven aber kein Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smidi (19. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Zügel des blauen Protodrachen              (Skadi der Skrupellose - Turm Utugarde (heroisch, bei erfolgreichem Time-Run sicher, sonst mit viel Glück))



Also bei der Horde gibts da kein Mount bei dem Timed von Skadi... Sollte es da wirklich Unterschiede zur Allianz geben?


----------



## Nivbeth (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich bilde mir ein, dass man nicht jeden Netherdrachen holen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Questbelohnung am Ende ist ja ein Drache und nicht 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außer sie haben da etwas gepatcht, dann entschuldigt für meine Unwissenheit!

Und die Hordenmounts wären auch toll gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst - Ein sehr guter Guide! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (19. Februar 2009)

Nivbeth schrieb:


> Also ich bilde mir ein, dass man nicht jeden Netherdrachen holen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man kann die restlichen Drachen alle auf der Netherscherbe kaufen. 200g pro Drache wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Aviscall (20. Februar 2009)

Der Azurdrache droppt nur 25er Malygos 
Der Blaudrache nur 10er Malygos


----------



## Cebroc (21. Februar 2009)

Du hast glaube ich die Events Reitiere vergessen wie z.b Kopflose Reiter Mount


----------



## Hangatyr (22. Februar 2009)

Es gibt wenn man dem Addon TheCollector (zu finden bei Curse) Glauben schenkt 105 Reittiere im Spiel, einfach installieren, mit /tc show öffnen und man kann sich fehlende Haustiere oder Mounts anschauen.


Aber trotzdem thx für den Guide.


so long


----------



## martiko (26. Februar 2009)

Moin,
Du könntest auch noch das "Exklusive Zhevra-Reittier" aufnehmen, dass man für eine Freundschaftswerbung bekommt...
Ist im Prinzip recht billig, kostet letztendlich nur 2 Monate WoW für ein 2. Account, also knapp über 20€, dürfte damit so ziemlich das billigste und am einfachsten zu bekommende Epic-Mount sein ;-)


----------



## Bauernlümmel (4. März 2009)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> Zügel des zeitverlorenen Protodrachen (100% von Zeitverlorener Protodrache) <- ist generft auf 50%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quelle?


----------



## Headsick (8. März 2009)

Hio!
Ich hab mir grade für 50 Alterac Marken einen Widder der Sturmlanzen (o.s.ä.) gekauft.

-MfG-

edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (10. März 2009)

in archavons kammer egal welcher modus dropt das "GROßE schwarze kriegsmammut"
is recht selten...kenne auf meinem server 3 leute die das haben bzw habs 3 mal gesehn^^
einer davon bin ich =D


----------



## Kaidos (11. März 2009)

Huhu, Die Achievementdrachen hast du glaube ich auch vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[post="0"]Zügel des Verseuchten Protodrachen[/post]

[post="0"]Zügel des Schwarzen Protodrachen(Zauber)[/post]

Ansonsten gut zusammengefasst.



Ich brauch leider noch 17 Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[post="0"]Kaidos - eu.wowarmory.com[/post]


EDIT: 





> Zügel des zeitverlorenen Protodrachen (100% von Zeitverlorener Protodrache) <- ist generft auf 50% wink.gif



Würde ich auch gerne mal wissen, wo hast du das entnommen?^^


----------



## Pusillin (13. März 2009)

Skullbreak schrieb:


> Echt nice der Guide.
> 
> Nur eine Anmerkung noch. Im Hafen von Menithil bekommt man auch ein Reittier. Ein Pferd. Rappe genannt.
> Zu kaufen bei dem Typ am Stall.
> ...



dies stimmt leider nicht, hatte meine guide zwar entsprechend angepasst, bei nachforschungen ingame allerdings gab es
das mount nicht! nicht alles in den datenbanken gibt es wirklich! vieles wurde nachher entfernt oder nur getestet.
bei änderungsvorschlägen bitte quelle angeben, oder anhaltspunkte etc- ansonsten danke für eure mithilfe.


----------



## Greshnak (15. April 2009)

Skullbreak schrieb:


> Echt nice der Guide.
> 
> Nur eine Anmerkung noch. Im Hafen von Menithil bekommt man auch ein Reittier. Ein Pferd. Rappe genannt.
> Zu kaufen bei dem Typ am Stall.
> ...



Ist ja leider nur für Allis aber ich bin Hordler T.T




Klasse Guide, auch für nen Hordler nützlich.


----------



## Damago (17. April 2009)

netter guide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe vor ein paar wochen mir meinen eigenen guide für mounts zusammengestellt.
War für meinen Mensch Hexer, deswegen sind hier nur Mounts für Allianz+Hexermounts+Schneiderteppiche drin.
Hoffe es stört euch/dich nicht, das ich in deinem Thread auch meine Liste poste.

*Pferde:*
Black Stallion 			(60% - Racial Human 10g)
Brown Horse			(60% - Racial Human 10g)
Chestnut Mare			(60% - Racial Human 10g)
Pinto				(60% - Racial Human 10g)
Swift Palimo			(100% - Racial Human 100g)
Swift Brown Steed			(100% - Racial Human 100g)
Swift White Steed 			(100% - Racial Human 100g)
Black War Steed			(100% - PvP 30 Alterac 30 Arathi 30 Kriegshymnen)
Fiery Warhorse			(100% - Drop: Attumen der Jäger [Karazhan] 1%)
The Headless Horsemen’s Steed	                (100% - Drop: Kopfloser Reiter [Kloster / nur Halloween] 0,5%)
Deathcharger			(100% - Drop: Baron Totenschwur [Stratholme] 1%)

*Tiger:*
Striped Nightsaber			(60% - Racial Night Elf 10g)
Spotted Nightsaber			(60% - Racial Night Elf 10g)
Striped Frostsaber			(60% - Racial Night Elf 10g)
Swift Stormsaber			(100% - Racial Night Elf 100g)
Swift Mistsaber			(100% - Racial Night Elf 100g)
Swift Frostsaber			(100% - Racial Night Elf 100g)
Winterspring Frostsaber		(100% - Wintersäblerausbilder Ehrfürchtig 100g)
Black War Tiger			(100% - PvP 30 Alterac 30 Arathi 30 Kriegshymnen)
Swift Zulian Tiger			(100% - Drop: Hohepriester Thekal [Zul’Gurub] 1%)

*Bären:*
Armored Brown Bear			(100% - Kirin Tor 800g)
Black War Bear			(100% - Erfolg: 4 gegn. Oberhäupter killen)
White Polar Bear			(100% - Aus Beutel für Daily im Sturmgipfel)

*Widder:*
Brown Ram 		                (60% - Racial Dwarf 10g)
Grey Ram				(60% - Racial Dwarf 10g)
White Ram				(60% - Racial Dwarf 10g)
Swift Brown Ram			(100% - Racial Dwarf 100g)
Swift Grey Ram			(100% - Racial Dwarf 100g)
Swift White Ram			(100% - Racial Dwarf 100g)
Black War Ram			(100% - PvP 30 Alterac 30 Arathi 30 Kriegshymnen)
Stormpike Battle Charger		(100% - PvP Alteractal Sturmlanzen)
Swift Brewfest Ram			(100% - Drop: Coren Düsterbräu [Schwarzfelstiefn / nur Braufest] 2%)

*Talbuks:*
Cobalt Riding Talbuk			(100% - Kurenai 70g)
Tan Riding Talbuk			(100% - Kurenai 70g)
Silver Riding Talbuk			(100% - Kurenai 70g)
White Riding Talbuk			(100% - Kurenai 70g)
Cobalt War Talbuk			(100% - Kurenai 100g)
Tan War Talbuk			(100% - Kurenai 100g)
Silver War Talbuk			(100% - Kurenai 100g)
White War Talbuk			(100% - Kurenai 100g)
Dark Riding Talbuk			(100% - PvP Halaa 70 Kampfmarken 15 Forschermarken)
Dark War Talbuk			(100% - PvP Halaa 100 Kampfmarken 20 Forschermarken)

*Kodos:*
Great Brewfest Kodo			(100% - Drop: Coren Düsterbräu [Schwarzfelstiefn / nur Braufest] 2%)

*Elekks:*
Brown Elekk			(60% - Racial Draenei 10g)
Gray Elekk				(60% - Racial Draenei 10g)
Purple Elekk			(60% - Racial Draenei 10g)
Great Blue Elekk			(100% - Racial Draenei 100g)
Great Green Elekk			(100% - Racial Draenei 100g)
Great Purple Elekk			(100% - Racial Draenei 100g)
Black War Elekk			(100% - PvP 30 Alterac 30 Arathi 30 Kriegshymnen)

*Mammuts:*
Wooly Mammoth 		                (100% - Kirin Tor 200 Heroischmarken)
Traveller’s Tundra Mammoth	                (100% - Kirin Tor 19000g)
Ice Mammoth			(100% - Söhne Hodirs Respektvoll 1000g)
Great Ice Mammoth			(100% - Söhne Hodirs Ehrfürchtig 10000g)
Black War Mammoth			(100% - PvP 1000 Wintersee 300 Splitter des Steinbewahrers)
Grand Black War Mammoth		(100% - Drop: Archvaron [Archvarons Kammer] 10%)

*Raptoren:*
Swift Razzashi Raptor		                (100% - Drop: Blutlord Mandokir [Zul’Gurub] 1%)

*Falkenläufer:*
Raven Lord			(100% - Drop: Anzu [Sethekkhallen / nur Druidenflugformquest] 2%)
Swift White Hawkstrider		(100% - Drop: Kael’Thas Sonnenläufer [Terrasse Heroic] 2%)

*Roboschreiter:*
Unpainted Mechanostrider		(60% - Racial Gnome 10g)
Blue Mechanostrider			(60% - Racial Gnome 10g)
Red Mechanostrider			(60% - Racial Gnome 10g)
Green Mechanostrider		                (60% - Racial Gnome 10g)
Swift Green Mechanostrider		(100% - Racial Gnome 100g)
Swift White Mechanostrider		(100% - Racial Gnome 100g)
Swift Yellow Mechanostrider	                (100% - Racial Gnome 100g)
Black Battlestrider			(100% - PvP 30 Alterac 30 Arathi 30 Kriegshymnen)

*Teppiche:*
Flying Carpet			(280% - Schneider only)
Magnificent Flying Carpet		(280% - Schneider only)

*Motoräder:*
Mekgineer’s Chopper			(100% - vom Ingenieur hergestellt)

*Insekten:*
Blue Qiraji Battle Tank		(100% - Drop: Ahn’Qiraji 20%)
Green Qiraji Battle Tank		(100% - Drop: Ahn’Qiraji 20%)
Red Qiraji Battle Tank		                (100% - Drop: Ahn’Qiraji 20%)
Yellow Qiraji Battle Tank		(100% - Drop: Ahn’Qiraji 20%)

*Greifen:*
Golden Gryphon			(60% - Racial Alliance 100g)
Ebon Gryphon			(60% - Racial Alliance 100g)
Snowy Gryphon			(60% - Racial Alliance 100g)
Swift Blue Gryphon			(280% - Racial Alliance 200g)
Swift Green Gryphon			(280% - Racial Alliance 200g)
Swift Purple Gryphon			(280% - Racial Alliance 200g)
Swift Red Gryphon			(280% - Racial Alliance 200g)
Armored Snowy Gryphon		(280% - Dalaran 1600g)

*Drachen:*
Red Drake				(280% - Wyrmpakt Ehrfürchtig 2000g)
Albino Drake			(280% - Erfolg: 50 Mounts)
Bronze Drake			(280% - Drop: Ewiger Verderber [HdZ4: Stratholme] 80%)
Black Drake			(280% - Drop: Sartharion [Obsidian Sanktum 10er / alle 3 Adds] 2%)
Twilight Drake			(280% - Drop: Sartharion [Obsidian Sanktum 25er / alle 3 Adds] 2%)
Blue Drake			(280% - Drop: Malygos [Der Nexus 10er] 2%)
Azure Drake			(280% - Drop: Malygos [Der Nexus 25er] 2%)

*Netherdrachen:*
Onyx Netherwing Drake		(280% - Netherschwingen Ehrfürchtig 200g)
Azure Netherwing Drake		(280% - Netherschwingen Ehrfürchtig 200g)
Veridian Netherwing	Drake		(280% - Netherschwingen Ehrfürchtig 200g)
Purple Netherwing Drake		(280% - Netherschwingen Ehrfürchtig 200g)
Violet Netherwing Drake		(280% - Netherschwingen Ehrfürchtig 200g)
Cobalt Netherwing Drake		(280% - Netherschwingen Ehrfürchtig 200g)

*Protodrachen:*
Green Proto-Drake			(280% - Die Orakel Ehrfürchtig Quest: Ei nach 7 Tagen)
Blue Proto-Drake			(280% - Drop: Skadi der Skrupellose [Turm Utgarde Hero] 1%)
Time-Lost Proto-Drake		(280% - Drop: Zeitverlorener Protodrache RARE [Sturmgipfel] 80%)
Red Proto-Drake			(280% - Erfolg: Heroische Dungeonerfolge)
Plagued Proto-Drake			(310% - Erfolg: Normal Raiderfolge)
Black Proto-Drake			(310% - Erfolg: Heroische Raiderfolge)
Violet Proto-Drake			(310% - Erfolg: Alle Saisonerfolge)

*Netherrochen:*
Purple Riding Nether Ray		(280% - Himmelswache der Sha’tari Ehrürchtig 200g)
Green Riding Nether Ray		(280% - Himmelswache der Sha’tari Ehrürchtig 200g)
Blue Riding Nether Ray		(280% - Himmelswache der Sha’tari Ehrürchtig 200g)
Red Riding Nether Ray		(280% - Himmelswache der Sha’tari Ehrürchtig 200g)
Silver Riding Nether Ray		(280% - Himmelswache der Sha’tari Ehrürchtig 200g)

*Drachenfalken:*
Blue Dragonhawk			(280% - Erfolg: 100 Mounts)

*Hippogryphen:*
Cenarian War Hippogryph		(280% - Expedition des Cenarius Ehrfürchtig 2000g)

*Phönixe:*
Phoenix				(310% - Drop: Kael’Thas Sonnenläufer [Das Auge] 2%) 

*Hexenmeister:*
Teufelsross			(60% - Hexenmeister only)
Schreckensross			(100% - Hexenmeister only)

insgesamt sind das, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, 112 mounts ... also ne ganze menge :-)
so hoffe das ich dadurch deine liste noch erweitern/vervollständigen konnte ... darfst ruhig alle mounts bei dir mit aufnehmen.

mfg Damago


----------



## Vercár (18. April 2009)

Dann gibts auch noch das Flugmount in Zangarmarschen für knapp 2000g
(Habe nicht alle comments gelesen etvl wurde schon gepostet.)


----------



## Thoor (18. April 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Zügel des blauen Protodrachen              (Skadi der Skrupellose - Turm Utugarde (heroisch, bei erfolgreichem Time-Run sicher, sonst mit viel Glück))


Ehm in Turm Hero gibts n Time run? cO


----------



## Pusillin (20. April 2009)

@damago
super danke dir


----------



## Dackar (20. April 2009)

> Schonmal nem Moderator aufs Maul hauen wollen? --> http://carchahasi.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert/
> *g*




Man möchte meinen, Moderatoren sollten gerade solche Links im Forum verhindern...das is schließlich nichts anderes als das Pennergame, welches hier ja in der Regel nicht gerne gesehen ist. Oder stellen wir nun Extra-Regeln für Mods auf?


----------



## Damago (20. April 2009)

btw: wenn du eine "komplette" Mount-liste suchst, kann ich dir Warcraftmounts.com sehr empfehlen.
Wenn dich die englischen Namen stören, kann man die auch bei buffed eingeben und man erhält den deutschen Namen. :-)
Besonders super finde ich, dass meiner Ansicht nach wirklich alle Mounts dort zu finden sind, sogar ganz unten alle nicht mehr verfügbaren aufgezählt werden.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Clunck (22. April 2009)

> Zügel des zeitverlorenen Protodrachen (100% von Zeitverlorener Protodrache)
> Zügel des blauen Protodrachen (Skadi der Skrupellose - Turm Utugarde (heroisch, bei erfolgreichem Time-Run sicher, sonst mit viel Glück))


#

0,2% Chance nichts mit Time run wer schreibt den sowas.


----------



## Ahikoa (3. Mai 2009)

time run gibts nur für den bronzedrachen. skadi in 3 min killen gibt einen Erfolg den man für den roten Proto braucht "Ruhm des Helden", beeinflusst aber nicht den drop vom blauen Proto.

gruß koa


----------



## Karasuke (4. Mai 2009)

Der Guide ist nett, gibt zwar ein zwei Schönheitsfehler, die schon entdeckt wurden, aber echt toll!
Danke, dass du dir die Mühe mit dem Guide gemacht hast.


----------



## Greshnak (12. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Argentumturnier gibt es ja jetzt für jeweils Horde und Allianz 5 neue Reittiere (Einfach die normalen Rassenmounts etwas anders)


----------



## Geowin (13. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Mit dem Argentumturnier gibt es ja jetzt für jeweils Horde und Allianz 5 neue Reittiere (Einfach die normalen Rassenmounts etwas anders)



Es sind  6 Mounts - die fünf Bodenmounts, Fraktionsbezogen und dann der Hippogriff für 250 Marken auf Allianzseite, die Horde wird sichen ein adequates gegenstück haben.

Dann bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob die Todesritter nicht auch noch ein spezielles mount haben, das würde aber in der Auflistung hier noch fehlen.


----------



## bartman223 (15. Mai 2009)

sch0n nice eigentlich .
aber 100.000. G (Repkosten miteinbezogen wegn inis) wären echt nich mein ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber super arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrocor (21. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.

Bei den Erfolgen zum Thema Reittiere stand da etwas von Kartenspielen, durch die man auch reitmounts erhalten kann.
Wenn das stimmt, wo bekomme ich die.
Wäre schön wenn ich dazu Antworten erhalten kann


----------



## Biggus (24. Mai 2009)

Ferrocor schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage.
> 
> Bei den Erfolgen zum Thema Reittiere stand da etwas von Kartenspielen, durch die man auch reitmounts erhalten kann.
> Wenn das stimmt, wo bekomme ich die.
> Wäre schön wenn ich dazu Antworten erhalten kann



Bei einem Sammelkartenverkäufer deines Vertrauens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Im echten Leben).
LG


----------



## Kabamaan (30. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß net obs schon gepostet wurde aber beim argentum turnier kann mann 11 mounts kaufen 5 min 400g und 5 siegel des champions, 5 für 100 siegel des champions und den hippogryph für 150 siegel des champions ausserdem fehlen theoretisch Pala und Hexer mounts


----------



## Zuvo (4. Juni 2009)

Also du kannst auch noch das Zhevra mit rein tun weil das auch recht einfach zu bekommen ist man  muss nur einen freund ( kann man acuh selbst sein) werben und 2 monat wow bezahlen^^
also praktisch
15&#8364; wow + 25.89&#8364; 2 monat wow

Edit: Habe mich vertan sind 2 Monate


----------



## minischaf (3. Juli 2009)

gute Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich würde mir die mounts erst ab 3.2 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besser ein paar wochen warten und nur ca 1/10 zahlen^^


----------



## Victiln (4. Juli 2009)

Inzwischen ist es nicht mehr möglich, die beiden Protos für die normalen und heroischen Nordend Schlachtzugserfolge zu bekommen...dafür jetzt ja die 2 Protos von den Ulduarerfolgen (wobei ich ernsthaft bezweifle, dass es viele schaffen werden, sind halt alles Hardmode Erfolge)

der rote Proto ist auch noch da, für heroische Dungeonserfolge
und der Albinodrache zählt auch bei den 100 mounts mit


----------



## The-Dragon (22. Juli 2009)

Ja, is alles nicht so ganz einfach. Zumal viele Mounts wirklich nur schwer zu bekommen sind.
Und auch die Klassen- bzw. Berufsmounts kann man nicht unbedingt mit einrechnen.

Aber rechnen wir mal so: Ihr habt alle Fraktionsmounts und alle kaufbaren Flugmounts. Drei Mounts gibts in AQ (rot droppt sehr selten).
Dazu noch alle Rufmounts und die PvP-Mounts. Nun noch die Argentumturniermounts und ihr seit bei 92.

Ihr bräuchtet also beispielsweise als Krieger mit Schmiedekunst und Bergbau als Beruf noch 6 Mounts.
Als Hexenmeister mit Schneiderei  wären es bloß 2. Und hier bleiben eben nur noch die Erfolgs-Mounts bzw. die Dropmounts.
Übrigens sehr unfair wie ich finde. Meine Rechnung kiann evtl. um 1 oder 2 abweichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (16. September 2009)

zählt das malygos-mount auch? wenn ja hab ich es übersehen oder es ist nicht drin


----------



## joblack (17. September 2009)

Kannst alle Mounts in den Charakter schieben?


----------



## Càtdòg.. (19. September 2009)

Jo danke find ich gut und so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kai karau (24. September 2009)

Heey 
ich hab mal noch ne frage!!
von den Netherschwingen kann man doch immer nur 1 Drachen haben oder?
Falls es jemand weis wie krieg ich die anderen 5 noch?


Mfg Kai


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

kaufen auf der netherschwingenscherbe


----------



## alext (24. September 2009)

kai schrieb:


> Heey
> ich hab mal noch ne frage!!
> von den Netherschwingen kann man doch immer nur 1 Drachen haben oder?
> Falls es jemand weis wie krieg ich die anderen 5 noch?
> ...



Einfach wieder ins Scherbe fliegen dort wo du die quests gemacht hast und dort steht einer der dir die restlichen verkauft. Preis pro drachen 200G


----------



## kai karau (25. September 2009)

Danke euch für die Tipps ;-)


----------



## Ushapti (30. September 2009)

Beim Argentumturnier gibt es insgesammt 12 Mounts!

Für jede Fraktion, nach erhalt der berechtigung der teilnahme (also von IF, von SW usw.) hat jeder Fraktionshändler 2 Mounts, eines für 400g+5Marken sowie eines für 100Marken und dann noch die Zwei vom Silberbund selber.
Darüber hinaus gibt es auch noch im PdK noch 2 mounts.

Dann sollte die meeresschildkröte, die man Angeln kann, nicht vergessen werden.

Die Hundert Mounts zu bekommen ist nun nicht soooo wild, habe mittlerweile 80Mounts (nachdem ich 4 Monate pausiert habe) und habe die wahl mir die Miesen Droprate Mounts zu holen oder aber, bissl zeit zu investeiren, gld, marken etc. zu farmen udn darüber den rest zusammenkaufen.
Zudem sollte man jedem Gerücht nachgehen... so werde ich wennd ie server wieder on sind gleich mal nach menethil gehen und schaun ob es da wirklich eienn rappen zu kaufen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bezweifle es zwar aber extra mount is nie verkehrt^^


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

http://www.warcraftoverachiever.com/genera...ntain-o-mounts/

Englisch aber vollständig


----------



## undeadmen (17. Oktober 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Dann sollte die meeresschildkröte, die man Angeln kann, nicht vergessen werden.



Um die zu bekommen brauchst du viel Glück und Nerven aus Stahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (19. November 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, nichts gegen den TE aber das is der wohl mieseste 100MountsGuide den ich je gelesen habe o.Ô
Wenn ich mich an solche Tipps gehalten hätte, hätte ich mein Drachenfalkenmount bis heute nicht...

Im Offiziellen Forum ist ein wesentlich besserer zu finden und ich würde jedem Interessierten sich lieber an jenem als an diesem hier zu orientieren.


----------



## Hikari400 (2. Februar 2010)

Hey, hab mal eben 3 Anliegen:

1. Ist das echt ne super Guide, abgesehen von den paar "Schönheitsfehlern".

2. Darf ich deine Guide kopieren, mit Händlern und Preisen versehen, die PvP-Reitmounts und die Horde- Mounts dazupacken und das dann hier nochmal posten?

3. Das Zaumzeug des Rappen gibts, hab ich eben von Unger Stattfort (Pferdezüchter) bei den Stallungen im Hafen Menethil gekauft. Bei mir hats 80 Silber gekostet. Der Kerl steht mitten in der Mitte des umzäunten Vorplatzes.

Edit: ok, die Erfolgs-Reittier-Liste ist schonmal fertig:

*Erfolge mit Reittieren als Belohnung*

Allgemein

 Vorreiter der Kavallerie ( 50 Reittiere)
-> Albinodrache

 Tierisch viele Reittiere
-> Allianz: Blaues Drachenfalkenreittier
-> Horde: Rotes Drachenfalkenreittier

Spieler gegen Spieler

Für die Allianz / Für die Horde
-> Schwarzer Kriegsbär

Dungeon und Schlachtzug

 Ruhm des Helden
-> Roter Protodrache

 Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone (10 Spieler)
-> Blutgebadeter Frostbrutbezwinger

 Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone (25 Spieler)
-> Eisenbeschlagener Frostbrutbezwinger

Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar (10 Spieler)
-> Rostiger Protodrache

 Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar ( 25 Spieler)
-> Eisenbeschlagener Protodrache

Weltereignisse

 Was für eine Lange, seltsame Reise
-> Violetter Protodrache

Heldentaten

 Einen Tribut an die Unsterblichkeit
-> Allianz: Weißes Schlachtross des Kreuzfahrers
-> Horde: Schwarzes Streitross des Kreuzfahrers


----------



## Maureena (26. Februar 2010)

Smidi schrieb:


> Also bei der Horde gibts da kein Mount bei dem Timed von Skadi... Sollte es da wirklich Unterschiede zur Allianz geben?



bei der alli gibts da auch nix.


----------



## Maureena (26. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ist es noch niemandem aufgefallen, aber bei den Netherschwingen kann man sich nur EINS der 6 Mounts aussuchen!

LG Maureena


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Februar 2010)

Maureena schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es noch niemandem aufgefallen, aber bei den Netherschwingen kann man sich nur EINS der 6 Mounts aussuchen!
> 
> LG Maureena


Und die restlichen 5 für jeweils 200g das Stück nachkaufen.

Und Skadis Mount dropt selbst bei erfolgreichem Timed-Run nicht zu 100%.
Warum meine Schurkin ihn noch nie, meine Druidin ihn aber schon dreimal gesehen hat (und einmal bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)weiss ich bis heute nicht.


----------

